

US Broadband Stymied By Stimulus Application and Award Process - hga
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2010/02/broadband-stymied.html

======
hga
The author also forwarded this to a few mailing lists about how it might be
the case that ISPs are cutting back on broadband deployments in part because
they hope to get some stimulus money: FiOS buildout is dying,
[http://fastnetnews.com/dslprime/42-d/2637-fios-buildout-
is-d...](http://fastnetnews.com/dslprime/42-d/2637-fios-buildout-is-dying)

